# AC 110 Flow



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

So I just got done swapping out an Emperor 400 with an AC 110 (brand new) and when I go to adjust the flow from max to minimum, it doesn't seem to really do anything. The flow seems to stay the same and I don't see the water level in the chamber go down at all like you see in the smaller Aquaclears. I'm going to assume this is normal considering the amount of water and the output length the 110 holds and puts out compared to the smaller ones.

Any thoughts? Either way yay for no more expensive emperor catridges! :roll:


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is the intake properly seated when you move it?


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

adam0444 said:


> Is the intake properly seated when you move it?


 Yep. The intake tube and the black "ring" are both on and seated properly.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well that's weird than i don't know. You would usually see a dramatic decrease in the amount of water flowing out. Sorry


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say its normal,mine is the same anyway,there is a difference in flow rate but not very much,the smaller acs I have ,the intake tube clicks or snaps into position,while the 110 doesnt


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You mention the Emperor cartidge expense. Have you considered alternates to using the ready made item? I think many people switch to cheaper stuff that works quite well in most filters. The carbon is not needed so I use a blue /wht bonded pad and cut it to fit. 
This is one that I use:
http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...e-bonded-filter-pad/prodmagnumfilterpads.html


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

My AC110 doesn't show much difference in the flow rate. The ones I had years ago did because there was a knob you twisted on top on the intake tube. Now you just slide the intake over and it doesn't seem to work very well as far as limiting flow.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> You mention the Emperor cartidge expense. Have you considered alternates to using the ready made item? I think many people switch to cheaper stuff that works quite well in most filters. The carbon is not needed so I use a blue /wht bonded pad and cut it to fit.
> This is one that I use:
> http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...e-bonded-filter-pad/prodmagnumfilterpads.html


Yes I have also seen these at my store they are very cheap.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> You mention the Emperor cartidge expense. Have you considered alternates to using the ready made item? I think many people switch to cheaper stuff that works quite well in most filters. The carbon is not needed so I use a blue /wht bonded pad and cut it to fit.
> This is one that I use:
> http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...e-bonded-filter-pad/prodmagnumfilterpads.html


I guess I was meaning to hint more at the fact that the AC has nothing else you need to buy seeing as you just rinse and rinse and rinse the sponge till it decides to degrade. I suppose the same could be said about the bonded pad too.


----------



## Alpha7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just putting it out there in case it's being overlooked...

Is the light grey cap present on top of the pump head? Without it moving the tube won't make a difference in the flow rate.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Alpha7 said:


> Just putting it out there in case it's being overlooked...
> 
> Is the light grey cap present on top of the pump head? Without it moving the tube won't make a difference in the flow rate.


Indeed it is. So forth though regardless of the flow "issue" I forgot how much I missed the AC's in the first place. I will always have a soft spot for emperors though :lol:


----------



## Alpha7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ensorcelled said:


> Indeed it is. So forth though regardless of the flow "issue" I forgot how much I missed the AC's in the first place. I will always have a soft spot for emperors though :lol:


Yeah, I love AC's. They work fantasic on my smaller tanks, and are so easy to work with.

I would hazard a guess that the grey flow restrictor cap in your unit is slightly warped, or maybe caught up on something, twisting it a little bit. The flow restrictor cap needs to mate properly to the inlet tube and the pump head or it may as well not even be there.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

You are talking about the intake stem adapter correct? Picture for reference below;

http://www.petmountain.com/photos/11442 ... 522219.jpg (not trying to advertise or anything)


----------



## Alpha7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ensorcelled said:


> You are talking about the intake stem adapter correct? Picture for reference below;
> 
> http://www.petmountain.com/photos/11442 ... 522219.jpg (not trying to advertise or anything)


no 

here is a parts diagram:
http://www.petsolutions.com/storefront/ ... Parts.html

part #15516415 is what restricts the flow. If it is missing, not seated right, warped or twisted, it will affect the flow rate.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Alpha7 said:


> Ensorcelled said:
> 
> 
> > You are talking about the intake stem adapter correct? Picture for reference below;
> ...


Ahhh yeah, It's definitely in there alright. Doesn't seem to be warped or anything unless its just hiding it somehow. Hopefully not though seeing as its brand new straight outta the box :-?

However, I just noticed after adjusting the flow to min again that there is a very small and slight decrease in water in the chamber and a noticeable lighter flow hitting the water so I'm gonna assume its working as intended heh


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

why would you want to restric the flow? let that bad boy do what it does best


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> why would you want to restric the flow? let that bad boy do what it does best


Not that I don't want it to always be on max, I just find that slowing the flow down to the "min" setting helps out a little with feeding is all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

have you ever thought about using a pre filter sponge on the sponge intake.. im assuming that you wanna restrict the flow while feeding to minimize the amount of food that gets sucked up by the filter... or is it cuz you dont want the food raining down into the tank? the prefilter sponges work real well i used to have to turn off the hob filter for a few min utes while feeding now i dont u jus gota push the food off the sponge if alot gets stuck on it


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a question about my AC110. Is it just me or does the lid not fit properly on top the filter. It seems as if the intake tube is blocking the lid from fitting flush. I pushed down on the intake tube to ensure it was seated all the way down. just curious if this is a design flaw or perhaps i need to take a closer look. Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

take a close look mine fits fine... you might have something in there..


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

So this is a fairly old bump to this thread but I still seem to be having "flow" issues. I still don't really understand why I'm observing this but it seems that if I'm watching the return, it seems very weak at one point and then after a minute or so the flow will be really strong out of nowhere and then its gone again.

Everything is still situated where it should be and when the flow gets strong/weak, the water level is the same in the filter itself with either or. I sent an email to Hagen only to be told that I would have to send the unit it and I don't exactly have a spare filter around to just toss on.

Any other suggestions on if this is still normal operation or am I just going crazy? :-?


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe you got a faulty motor. You can contact aquaclear If you tell them what's happening they will send you the parts or new filter to fix it. *** done it before with my bio wheels.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm beginning to think I do indeed have a faulty motor. I contacted Hagen and they pretty much told me that I would have to send the entire unit in for repair/replacement. I think I might end up giving the AC one last go with cleaning and what not to see if I can correct it. If not, I will end up swapping it out for one of my Emperor 400s on standby seeing as I don't really prefer any other power filter on the market currently.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I gave the AC110 a good thorough cleaning, including the motor well and impeller and all inserts and I'm still getting this stupid flow issue. I feel like I definitely need to look into another motor and impeller to try I guess.

I need some input here. Should I go ahead and try another new motor and impeller or should I look into buying an entire new filter? The emperor apparently was cracked during the recent move I had so setting it back up is now out of the question.

Help apperciated!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I would first contact hagen,and see what they are able to do for you,it might be the motor,or just that the the shaft and impellor are not seated properly,or bent,but I would expect some type of grinding noise


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> I would first contact hagen,and see what they are able to do for you,it might be the motor,or just that the the shaft and impellor are not seated properly,or bent,but I would expect some type of grinding noise


Yeah, there isn't any grinding noise whatsoever. Kinda wish there was so I could atleast know it was definitely one of those to be the culprit. I also already contacted them, and they want me to ship the entire unit in for "repair". I currently don't have a backup filter and I'm not too fond on seeing if I can get away with just 1 filter for X amount of time while they "repair" whatever is wrong.

I'm debating on risking trying out another HOB but like I have stated before, I'm not too fond of most of the brands on the market right now other than the Aquaclear or Emperor :?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats what I never understood,they want you to send it in,how are you going to keep the tank running with fish in it,if its your only filter,or they probably count on this,I would talk to them again,tell them you need to get another filter now,to keep your tank running,and they can re-imburse you if/when they find the problem


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> Thats what I never understood,they want you to send it in,how are you going to keep the tank running with fish in it,if its your only filter,or they probably count on this,I would talk to them again,tell them you need to get another filter now,to keep your tank running,and they can re-imburse you if/when they find the problem


Oh trust me, I tried this before they closed out my support ticket. They pretty much told me that they couldn't do anything else unless I sent it in. Don't get me wrong, I like aquaclears as much as the next guy, but this is kinda stupid and makes me not want to go out and get another 110...even though they are pretty much the best :roll:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess you have to decide,I would buy another one,swap the media,and send it in,after they send it back,you could sell it,or keep it for parts or another tank,good luck


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> I guess you have to decide,I would buy another one,swap the media,and send it in,after they send it back,you could sell it,or keep it for parts or another tank,good luck


Yep, I do believe this is the plan once I get ahold of another one. Thanks for the help! :thumb:


----------

